
A powerful Swift programmatic UI layout framework - timdugg
https://github.com/mamaral/Neon
======
angryrancor
This is great! I like the idea, excited to test it on on a project.

Also, massive props for MIT licensing it.

~~~
mamaral
Hey angryrancor - I'm the creator of Neon, thanks! This is a brand new project
I created very recently, let me know if you have any feedback!

